# Radial Filter - no outline, no handles?



## WesternGuy (Nov 28, 2016)

For some reason, the Radial Filter has stopped showing its outline and its "adjustment" handles. This is something I have never had happen before, so I am wondering what I need to do to re-instate them.  I am using Lightroom 2015.7, so I am wondering if this is something related to this version, or something I have inadvertently caused.

Any insight that anyone would care to share will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.

WesternGuy


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 28, 2016)

WesternGuy said:


> For some reason, the Adjustment Brush has stopped showing its outline and its "adjustment" handles. This is something I have never had happen before, so I am wondering what I need to do to re-instate them.  I am using Lightroom 2015.7, so I am wondering if this is something related to this version, or something I have inadvertently caused.
> 
> Any insight that anyone would care to share will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.
> 
> WesternGuy



I believe you are confusing it with the Radial Filter. The Adjustment Brush doesn't have handles.


----------



## WesternGuy (Nov 28, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> I believe you are confusing it with the Radial Filter. The Adjustment Brush doesn't have handles.


You are correct, sorry about that.  I have made the changes in my original post.

WesternGuy


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 28, 2016)

Have you tried pressing "H"?


----------



## WesternGuy (Nov 28, 2016)

Jim Wilde said:


> Have you tried pressing "H"?


No. The thought hadn't crossed my mind.  I did and it worked!  Who would have known?  Thank you - problem solved.

WesternGuy


----------

